# New Mac Store in Edmonton - mymacdealer



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I discovered through a colleague that there is a new Mac store in Edmonton ... it has been open a couple of weeks. I went to check it out this morning ... well stocked with hardware, software and accessories. I spoke with the owner/manager, Steve, for awhile and discovered he has several years experience in Mac retail. He was able to track down a hard-to-locate item for me (Elgato EyeTV Wonder).

The address is:

10441 - 80th Ave

Phone: 780 702-6227

I think it is great that there are more options for us ... since prices are the same everywhere, service is one way retailers can differentiate themselves.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Do you know if they are affiliated with mymacdealer in Calgary? (I'm curious) Either a branch, or something similar? I'd suspect they would be considering the name.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.mymacdealer.com/contact.html

Check here, it's true


----------

